# Experienced Coder with HEDIS experience



## brennik (Jun 18, 2012)

I am a Certified Coder with over 20 years experience with HEDIS experience.  I enjoy Medical Coding but have found after working the last four seasons on HEDIS that I really enjoy doing Medical Record Review Auditing as well and I  am currently studying for my CPMA with AAPC.  I have worked on the Professional side of Coding and am also interested in learning HCC coding.  I am a mature, responsible, professional.  If you are an employer looking for a dependable Certified Coder with excellent references who may be willing to train on HCC coding please contact me at M3912@aol.com and I will forward you my resume.  I thank you in advance for your time.

Brenda Mullins, CPC


----------



## kwylie (Jun 19, 2012)

What state do you live in?  I have a postition in Southern California.


----------



## brennik (Jun 19, 2012)

I live in California about 1 1/2 hr north of Los Angeles....


----------

